# My new filly



## GottaQH (Jul 15, 2013)

So, I have bought this QH filly and am anxiously awaiting when she can come home. Is she a bay? Her dam is bay and her sire is called blue roan, but from my research I think he is a bay roan.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I would say he is a bay.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Her sire is actually a brown roan. She appears bay right now but it might be possible she's brown. And she might roan out a little as she loses her foal coat but time will tell.


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover (May 16, 2013)

What a hideous little shrimp. You can just give her to me so you don't have to look at her every day. LOL. She is beautiful. If she gets her sires mane she is going to be a traffic stopper.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with Bridger. Sire is definitely a brown roan so baby might be a brown as well. Whatever color she turns out, she's certainly gorgeous.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm no help with the color discussions unless it's the very basics, but holy moly, her sire is gorgeous! The baby is adorable too!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

The sire is brown based agouti (At) roan. And the gorgeous foal is either bay or brown based (leaning toward brown) and could also be roan but time will tell, we'll have to wait till that baby coat sheds.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

GottaQH said:


> So, I have bought this QH filly and am anxiously awaiting when she can come home. Is she a bay? Her dam is bay and her sire is called blue roan, but from my research I think he is a bay roan.


Well right now she is a bay but she may not stay that way. If you look up the picture threads of our colt he changed to a completely different colour within 30 days of me taking photos.


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm no help with the colouring of foals, but agree the sire is in fact a brown roan. Love the foal!


----------



## Tupelo (Jun 20, 2013)

my bay roan was easy to tell since he was born because he's had a partial white bum since then. Now it's all white. But your foal could shed out roan as well.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I've had 2 roans born here and they were both born looking non-roan. However, if I parted their hair in different places over their body I could usually see some white hair mixed in as long as I was looking in good light.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I dont know if you've seen the thread of my little colt, but within a month of taking pictures he changed his color so much he actually looked like a different horse. I wouldnt mind seeing pictures of her every month to see how she turns out.


----------

